# St Simons Island Fishing Report 5-28-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had Eddie, Toni, Mitch & Cole on the boat today, and the plan was to try to get a little taste of everything-Trout, Reds and Flounder, using both artificial and live bait. Started off running and gunning for Trout on the higher water, managed 6 with only 1 keeper. All caught on DOA shrimp. Broke the corks and jigs out for the reds, but it took live shrimp on both rigs to get them to eat. Ended up with 5 nice upper slots. Broke out the deadly Gulp! swimming mullets and caught 7 flounder and had 4 or 5 come unbuttoned-including a doormat that got off Mitch's jig. Sorry for the lack of pics, camera phone only spit out a couple. Will try to add more later.


----------

